# fuck biospera



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

even let it stay in for a week before adding fish

ammonia 3.5 ppm
nitrite 0.25 ppm

i got a 400$$ ternetzi in there stressed from shipping

f*ck you marineland


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big is the tank? and what kind of filtartion are you running?

biospira is a starter for a tank..your not suppose to overload your system right away..you still need to let it age and grow more bactaria.rushing it and overloading the system will not work.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

75 gallon... aquaclear 500 and a xp3


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you are suppose to have ammonia present before adding bio-spira.

the nitrifying bacteria in bio-spira need the ammonia to multiply off of, obviously there was no Ammonia present in the tank therefore the process will take longer.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Memphis said:


> 75 gallon... aquaclear 500 and a xp3


 you have 400 ternitezi in a 75g.







.dude, your way overloading it..do water change..


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

be nice if they added that in the directions...so if its there now will it be a short cycle? or am i fucked


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Memphis said:
> 
> 
> > 75 gallon... aquaclear 500 and a xp3
> ...


 let me edit that 400$ lol just one not 400 sorry bout that


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

read up on a product before you use it, $400.00 lesson


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> how big is the tank? and what kind of filtartion are you running?
> 
> biospira is a starter for a tank..your not suppose to overload your system right away..you still need to let it age and grow more bactaria.rushing it and overloading the system will not work.


well every topic and artical i read on it did not state these facts so whats my best course of action to make this easy on my fish? i added some media from a tank i have running for awhile anything else?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to water forum.
how are the p's acting right now?


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

seem fine eating a little like i said big guy is tore up from shippping you know normal fin tears and what not

what can i do if anything to make this go buy faster or will the biospera still help or what?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A friend of mine did the exact same thing with his rhom tank and added bio-spira with no ammonia present so most of the nitrifying bacteria died off. Went out and bought some nitromax and doubled up the dosage every day for 3 days and his levels were back to zeros by then. Just make sure you add some salt to help combat the nitrite poisoning.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Add some salt. 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons. That will make the ammonia, And trites be less potent. I'd keep checking the perimeters to make sure they don't get lethal. Don't do too many waterchanges either, Because it will prolong your cycle. It may take a little longer for the biospira to catch up now, Because it pretty much starved waiting for ammonia. If yo can scrounge a used filterpad from a buddy or someone. (Unless you have one on another tank) It must be still in use though. Take it, And throw it in your filter to help seed the bacteria.
I see you did that already, Just wait. You should be fine. Just make sure the ammonia doesen't get too bad.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can get another bag of biospira, And put it in. I have been around aquariums for awhile, Used it, And i can attest to the stuff that it works.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> You can get another bag of biospira, And put it in. I have been around aquariums for awhile, Used it, And i can attest to the stuff that it works.


 exactly what i would do..piranhas are pretty hardy fish..so just keep and eye on them..and keep a close eye on your water.keep us updated


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

ive had tanks and Ps for awhile should of just stuck to the cycle process the way i knew how lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If its been 7 days already from a virgin tank you should be cycled within 72 hours.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

ammonia going down
nitrite going up 
no nitrate yet


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like it is handling it. That was a minor spike. I have seen a 9ppm spike of ammonia befor it went to trites. So there is some bacteria in there.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

maybe the bio helped ammonia never got that high, and the fish never acted and worse for the ware, eating and swimming like normal


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Most important thing you can do right now is not to overfeed. You do not want to overload the system even though you feel tempted to feed more.


----------

